# Forums



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how many forums have you guys joined since the DWR one shut down...I've joined 4 different ones!!!......


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 3 including this one.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

4 including this one. Thanks goshawk for the post on the fuge or it would have taken a while to find this place. What other forums did yall join ?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem....glad you made it ...I joined this one , bullocks and the Utah bird dog site...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Goshawk. The sooner we get more people on here, the better it will be for everyone.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have joined 3 including this one= Bullocks', Refuge forums, and this one.
I don't care too much for the Refuge one as it covers the whole country. I rather read about Utah and the surrounding area.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BFT, Refuge, and this one. Mojo, the Refuge has a Utah specific forum. That's the only place I look at there.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

2 all to gether this one and bullocks.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

dubob said:


> BFT, Refuge, and this one. Mojo, the Refuge has a Utah specific forum. That's the only place I look at there.


That's good info to know but I don't think I will have to look there much now. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

2... this one and Bullocks. Not sure I'm liking what I hear about the Bullocks site.... lots of the original guys over there though so I'll stay in touch but I may just fade out of the picture over there and start posting more on this site. :|


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Just this one and the bullock one.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bullocks just deleted the links in my signature over there. I guess I'm not welcome there any longer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Bullocks just deleted the links in my signature over there. I guess I'm not welcome there any longer.


It seems it has something to do with him not wanting other "site" ads or links on his site. There have been rumblings about some sort of compensation for each hit on his site and things like that.... it takes away from that if other people prefer to go elsewhere and so probably for the same reason BFT doesn't allow it, he deletes exposure to other places. I don't know for sure but EHF got banned for it and I guess if you push the "sites in your sig" then he prevents you from being on the Bullock site. Its kinda crappy but hey, you're here right?? I don't go on BFT or the Fuge much anymore for reasons like that so I may not be fit to be a moderator over there... although with only four topics on the archery forum I'm supposed to be moderating, the task certainly isn't out of control. I have a feeling that too much stuff like that is going to drive folks over here for freedoms sake if nothing else.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Bullocks just deleted the links in my signature over there. I guess I'm not welcome there any longer.
> ...


You would be correct on the banning of EHF; I PM'd him to ask about it, I would strongly advise that however you can the word is put out on that issue to as many as you can; because if its about money then it's no different than how the DNR ran theirs. I'm slowly going to fade out of there as soon as I can get some of the old crew to jump over here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> You would be correct on the banning of EHF; I PM'd him to ask about it, I would strongly advise that however you can the word is put out on that issue to as many as you can; because if its about money then it's no different than how the DNR ran theirs. I'm slowly going to fade out of there as soon as I can get some of the old crew to jump over here.


I asked Dave about it too... we've been chatting. I am really naive I guess... thinking somebody would hook us up like that just to be a standup dude. I'm not really liking that all of a sudden, there are new forums for Bullock products and videos and all these "classified ads" topics.... thats not what I joined there for. Of course, you do have to give thanks for having a place for us to get together, but I think it should be looked at as a temporary fix.... I think this forum is good because its about Utah. Others are welcome, but its about the state and what goes on here, with discussions regarding Utah topics. Granted, for those that live close to other states borders or hunt and fish out of state, hearing stuff from the Wyoming or Idaho crew is cool too and I don't mind that. With regard to the money issues that are getting brought up.....ts really quite depressing to be unable to avoid commercialization of our gathering places. :?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> how many forums have you guys joined since the DWR one shut down...I've joined 4 different ones!!!......


Too **** many. What used to be a 2-3 minute run to my two regular sites (Refuge forums and DWR) is now a 30 minute marathon to 4 sites. I'm not sure which ones I can do without just yet.


----------

